# Broken coding



## delebru (Aug 9, 2021)

I've recently installed the M Performance brake upgrades to my 2016 F30 LCI 330E. Got E-Sys 3.27.1, pzdata lite 4.30.41 and launcher pro 2.8.2 and followed this flashing tutorial: M Performance Sport Brake Step by Step Coding

I got a bit carried away on how good and easy the coding guides were, and accidentally re-coded the whole SVT instead of just the DSC folder I needed (🤦‍♂️). Coding finished without any issues, but after restarting the car I can’t get rid of a few fault codes: 930960 (Belt tensioner, rear left: Coding data does not match equipment), 801C20 (ZGM: central fault memory full - no control-module fault), among others. I also have a permanent “restraint system” warning on the dash.

(At least the m performance brakes seem to have coded properly )

Any ideas on what I could do or where to start reading to fix this? Or would a dealership be able to recode the car to factory defaults?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Apparently belt tensioner has been previously disabled by coding to get rid of reatraint fault. Your vo coding just returned it to original state and error popped up.


----------



## delebru (Aug 9, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Apparently belt tensioner has been previously disabled by coding to get rid of reatraint fault. Your vo coding just returned it to original state and error popped up.


I do have a few other dozen faults that weren’t there before my coding. Is it possible they were all disabled?




















I also tried my luck at the local dealer because I have a software upgrade pending, but their system required replacing the instrument cluster and the center panel unit and controller to allow the recoding.

I’m a bit stuck and don’t know what to try, any ideas will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

I can assist to work with you remotely to return it back as before


----------



## delebru (Aug 9, 2021)

Elthox said:


> I can assist to work with you remotely to return it back as before


That would be legendary! I don't seem to be able to PM you though, maybe because I'm still new around here?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

delebru said:


> That would be legendary! I don't seem to be able to PM you though, maybe because I'm still new around here?


Pm sent


----------

